

Looking for partner for weekend project - thomasdavis

Hey guys,
        I am looking for a partner to help build a small web app over the next few days.<p>I was thinking backbone.js and node.js for the stack.<p>I run http://backbonetutorials.com and http://thomasdavis.github.com is my personal site.<p>Email me at thomasalwyndavis@gmail.com if your interested.<p>I have the concept fleshed out, not a typical idea and specific to application development.
======
stfu
Just saying: This could be actually a project in itself. A weekend project-
match site.

~~~
dholowiski
projectroulette.com - it's available.

------
bonsai
I am interested, but I dont have experience in backbone.js and node.js

